# Broken



## dime (Feb 1, 2009)

well tomorrow and tuesday i have to go to the hospital because i have a broken jaw in 2 places. tuesday i got 2 get my mouth wired shut. plus i might have to be "in patient" for a few days. now i cant spange. and flying a sign is highly illegal here


----------



## Ravie (Feb 1, 2009)

fuck. what happened dime?


----------



## stove (Feb 1, 2009)

Wait, as in flying a sign inside a hospital? I think that'd be a pretty hot spot...But yah, might not be so legit.


----------



## Dmac (Feb 1, 2009)

yeah, where are you at? i read almost all the posts, and you have to be the most mobile person on here! one day you are in cali, 2 days later on the east coast, then it's florida, next oregon. hell how do you move faster than the trains can, got a frequent flier scam going you arn't telling us about, or what?:club:


----------



## dime (Feb 4, 2009)

well i got hit. and no not flying a sign in the hospital, on the on-ramp. i am still in gainesville florida (shit i've been here for a month). i have not been in oregon in some time. and yes arrow i can still drink.


----------



## dime (Feb 4, 2009)

oh yeah they do surgery next wednesday. and as soon as i get out of the hospital i am on a fucking train. FUCK FLORIDA! and they are not gonna wire it shut but they are gonna cut both sides open and put a metal plate on each jaw


----------



## Shoestring (Feb 4, 2009)

*Did you get hit by a train next to an on-ramp? Or were you flying a sign on an on-ramp and get hit by a drunk driver? What exactly happened man?*
*Why are they waiting so long to operate? "AND".........If you are having to wait that long for them to do surgery, are the doctors at least giving you some nice Opiods?!*


----------



## dime (Feb 4, 2009)

i got hit by a person for stupid shit. they gave me percocet. but not enough to last that long


----------



## Dmac (Feb 5, 2009)

that sucks dude! most fight or squables are over stupid shit, unfortunatly.


----------



## sharks77 (Feb 5, 2009)

dude i feel your pain. i had jaw surgery a couple years ago, they had to break my whole jaw and everything and put plates and screws in and shit. it fucking sucked.
the good thing is that it probably wont hurt very much, cause they will probably have to cut through all your nerves and shit to get to your jaw to fix it, so it wont hurt, your cheeks and gums will just feel numb. 
hope you feel better soon though.


----------



## Shoestring (Feb 5, 2009)

*So they'll like numb him up beforehand?*
*I had what's called a "Tooth Block" They injected Novicaine for an abcessed molar!!!*


sharks77 said:


> dude i feel your pain. i had jaw surgery a couple years ago, they had to break my whole jaw and everything and put plates and screws in and shit. it fucking sucked.
> the good thing is that it probably wont hurt very much, cause they will probably have to cut through all your nerves and shit to get to your jaw to fix it, so it wont hurt, your cheeks and gums will just feel numb.
> hope you feel better soon though.


----------



## Dmac (Feb 5, 2009)

ohh, no, it is nothing like an abcesed tooth, much better meds, before and after. just have to eat stuff from a straw for a while! ha ha, no really ya do.


----------



## sharks77 (Feb 5, 2009)

Shoestring said:


> *So they'll like numb him up beforehand?*
> *I had what's called a "Tooth Block" They injected Novicaine for an abcessed molar!!!*



haha well i would assume they would knock him out first... for me at least, and ive heard this is pretty typical, it wont hurt after the surgery cause all the nerves around the area that's fucked up are like not there anymore, so by the time they grow back, the thing that would have caused the pain is all healed up... so basically it doesn't hurt, its just a little sore in the general area.


----------



## dime (Feb 6, 2009)

yeah they said they are gonna knock me out first. my right side of my bottom lip is already numb. and a couple of my teeth hurt when i talk.


----------



## spud (Feb 7, 2009)

sry bout ur face man but at least ur not getting it wired but at least your getting bionic you could be like that dude in james bond with the metal jaw


----------



## Shoestring (Feb 7, 2009)

*Haha! LOL!!!*
*That same guy played in that movie called, "Silver Streak" with Gene Wilder and Richard Pryor!!! That guy threw Gene Wilder off the train his first time that he was "Off-The-Train"! lol!*



ArrowInOre said:


> Your are thinking of the character played by Richard Kriel or Kiell, the character's name was 'Jaws'. I am so old that I just barely remember seeing that in the theater with my daddy. He had steel false teeth so he could bite through cables and shit, man oh man, them would come in really handy on the road, lol.. Fore wood for camp, no problemo, bull acting up, easy deal...LOL That asshole guy you tried to spare change off of that yelled 'Get a job,' poof, all gone...Taaa daaa lol


----------



## dime (Feb 7, 2009)

yeah that would be nice


----------



## dime (Feb 19, 2009)

well i had my surgery. gonna have a nice scar on my neck


----------



## Shoestring (Feb 19, 2009)

*How many teeth they take out???*


dime said:


> well i had my surgery. gonna have a nice scar on my neck


----------



## dime (Feb 20, 2009)

none. y?


----------



## bote (Feb 20, 2009)

hope you heal up fast dude. You can always make up lots of stories about the scar, that you used to be a rodeo bull-rider, that you got stabbed with a plastic fork, that you paid for the scar and it's actually in the shape of the river you grew up on. 
I guess I enjoy lying, er, telling stories.


----------



## spud (Feb 21, 2009)

or u could say u got it when u broke ur jaw in a fight "but u should have seen the other guy"


----------

